# Stockade Drive loud popping.



## icedcreameyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi there,

Just finished up my stockade (Palisades) build, everything is working fine and the pedal sounds great but the bypass switch and the gain b switch have the dreaded true bypass pop when engaged disengaged. Also the buffer switch exhibits the same behaviour only much much louder. The boost switch seems ok though I think it is popping a bit. The popping from the switches is volume dependent if I have pedal pedals output jacked it's quite a loud bang. 

I have checked the pulldown resistor which seems fine, I also soldered 1m resistors to the jacks but no difference. 

Any suggestions would be great thanks.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Maybe check for dc voltage on the input and output, where the pull down resistors are. Maybe one of the caps isn't working right and is letting some dc through.


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 15, 2019)

Yeah the earlier versions of the Palisades did this as well. Most of the earlier boards I made had this issue I partially fixed it with optoswitching. I guess you could add the clickless board as a add one.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I measured the DC and I am getting about 2mV on the output when the pedal is engaged. 

If this is the problem and it's caused by a leaky capacitor, does anyone have any advice about how to track down the culprit? Other than replacing one by one... Thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Jun 15, 2019)

if you like the way the pedal sounds, and are not opposed to a hack instead of a real fix ---  maybe just replace the wire between the PCB out and the switch with a blocking capacitor.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Definitely a fan of hack fixes ?

So if I understand correctly your suggesting I place a cap between the PCB out and the spot where the out would normally connect to the footswitch? I assume this would only need to be on the bypass switch right? The other two would need it. What kind of value would you suggest?

Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## zgrav (Jun 15, 2019)

my suggestion would only stop the pop on the bypass.   I'd use a large enough value electrolytic cap so it would not alter your tone --  maybe 4.7uF

did you test for a voltage on the boost switch?  seems like you should be able to isolate the leaky cap.   i'll try to take a look at your circuit diagram later


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jun 15, 2019)

Thank you so much! I'll have a look at the boost switch later on too. Cheers


----------



## music6000 (Jun 15, 2019)

icedcreameyes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just finished up my stockade (Palisades) build, everything is working fine and the pedal sounds great but the bypass switch and the gain b switch have the dreaded true bypass pop when engaged disengaged. Also the buffer switch exhibits the same behaviour only much much louder. The boost switch seems ok though I think it is popping a bit. The popping from the switches is volume dependent if I have pedal pedals output jacked it's quite a loud bang.
> 
> ...


My build has a slight bypass switch pop when first powered up but after a couple of On & Offs the Caps are Discharged & it's Quiet.
What you are describing sounds like maybe one of your Footswitch leads ( or Circuit) may have a Dry Joint.
Connect the pedal up & flip it on it's back & go through the Footswitch's starting with the Bypass switch & tug on each wire One at a time firmly.
Hopefully you will find the Culprit.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jun 15, 2019)

music6000 said:


> My build has a slight bypass switch pop when first powered up but after a couple of On & Offs the Caps are Discharged & it's Quiet.
> What you are describing sounds like maybe one of your Footswitch leads ( or Circuit) may have a Dry Joint.
> Connect the pedal up & flip it on it's back & go through the Footswitch's starting with the Bypass switch & tug on each wire One at a time firmly.
> Hopefully you will find the Culprit.


Thanks for the tip I'll do that for sure though I'm not sure that a dry joint on the footswitch would explain the DC at the output jack? I'll have a look regardless.


----------



## icedcreameyes (Jun 18, 2019)

It so happens that the new screen printing on the PCB caught me out and I had the 3 clipping LEDs all soldered in backwards. I am not really sure how this caused the problem I was experiencing but it is gone now. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

